# Soundflow - Automating macros / scripts ProTools and others



## Garlu (Apr 3, 2022)

Hi everyone, 

I thought I'd share my experience using soundflow, which is being kind of amazing to enhance productivity on tasks I do constantly, which takes me lots of time and focus from being creative. So, every step getting out of the creative way, should stay... as far as possible! 



On the above video you are seeing: 

a personalised a deck/ipad/os floating app triggering macros to take care in one click of my mix preps (working now on a series with pretty quick turn arounds):
- input assignment
- output assignment
- track color
- track height
- group add/create
- taking out info going to the center % pan (5.1)

Next will be moving automatically to the right place within my mix template. Getting there… all in one click!!! And… everything is based on macros combining code available openly in the forum/store. Incredible!!! 


I also can achieve many tasks like:
- solo'ing my ref in one shortcut, no matter where I am in my template. 
- on an old mockup, do mute, set height to small and inactive in one click. 
- move older versions of sessions to an "_OLD" folder in finder, if existing. If not, it creates it and moves to that... 
- insert my favourite EQ in the first slot available, in one click.
- and numerous ones I can't live now without.... 

They made easier on the latest version to use built in script/macros, assign them to stream decks, ipad/android layouts, surfaces, etc. 
In the beginning it's kinda of intimidating, but I have to say, the community is awesome to help you with the coding part (in case you know some javascript, it helps quite a bit!). You can always start by investigating what you see there and start learning about using existing scripts, for making your own macro as a "puzzle". 
Lots of resources in protools. It seems they'll continue adding support to more DAWs in the future. So, it is already incredible in ProTools!! 
The support is top notch (with weekly zoom meetings) and the responses on the forum usually happen within hours, with solutions. Kudos to Christian (the creator) and the entire Soundflow team!


----------



## samphony (Apr 3, 2022)

How does SoundFlow differ to the Avid Control App or Metagrid?


----------



## Garlu (Apr 3, 2022)

samphony said:


> How does SoundFlow differ to the Avid Control App or Metagrid?


Comparing with the Avid Control App:
- It provides a HUGE database of extra shortcuts, ProTools / Avid Control doesn't come up with.
- Soundflow is not meant to be a "tablet eucon mixer" (although you can simulate a HUI surface on a tablet and Andrew Scheps did an extended transport little app based on soundflow that provides extra controls to the Control app Avid doesn't have).
- I haven't explored much on the shortcuts/macros section of the Avid Control, but, I'd think it's pretty attached to what you can do with shortcuts inside the program (again, not an expert here!). With soundflow, you can reach much more parameters, UI automations, and advanced processes... even more powerful than Keyboard Maestro, in lots of cases.

Metagrid:
- It's a great "all in one" solution with multiple shortcuts/macros... but limited to run on iOS. What about personalising your shortcuts from your keyboard? or firing them from a stream deck (which Soundflow has a direct communication to)?
- I haven't tried metagrid with ProTools (so not aware about how many of the shortcuts you can reach). I'd say with other DAWs, metagrid probably wins on the "built dictionary" of shortcuts/macros available by default. So, if your DAW is not protools, and you want to "set and go", metagrid is a powerful solution.
I'd add tho... the power of getting into the core/API automation of things makes Soundflow an amazing tool, and I can't wait for it to be applied to more of the other platforms/DAWs.

Hope it helps!

PS. A couple of helpful videos to understand Soundflow better: 



Or this one I did a while back (in spanish, you'll have to auto generate an english translation for it, unless you want to practice your spanish! They have implemented many more improvements now tho)


----------



## gsilbers (May 3, 2022)

Garlu said:


> Comparing with the Avid Control App:
> - It provides a HUGE database of extra shortcuts, ProTools / Avid Control doesn't come up with.
> - Soundflow is not meant to be a "tablet eucon mixer" (although you can simulate a HUI surface on a tablet and Andrew Scheps did an extended transport little app based on soundflow that provides extra controls to the Control app Avid doesn't have).
> - I haven't explored much on the shortcuts/macros section of the Avid Control, but, I'd think it's pretty attached to what you can do with shortcuts inside the program (again, not an expert here!). With soundflow, you can reach much more parameters, UI automations, and advanced processes... even more powerful than Keyboard Maestro, in lots of cases.
> ...



very cool video.

Does soundflow do longer marcros like rendering in realtime then doing something?

Id like to use it automate sample robot or autosampler in logic to capture a whole synth bank and make exs instruments. This means i have to change patch manually in the synth, then hit record in autosampler, wait, then repeat.. 128 times. (its already an automated process. so its automating this somehow).


----------



## timprebble (May 3, 2022)

gsilbers said:


> very cool video.
> 
> Does soundflow do longer marcros like rendering in realtime then doing something?
> 
> Id like to use it automate sample robot or autosampler in logic to capture a whole synth bank and make exs instruments. This means i have to change patch manually in the synth, then hit record in autosampler, wait, then repeat.. 128 times. (its already an automated process. so its automating this somehow).


I use Keyboard Maestro for shortcuts & scripting ProTools. In your example, KM can wait for a window to change... it can also listen for specific MIDI... Combined with a StreamDeck it works like a custom soundflow. The bonus is it also works with any OSX app, but you have to set it up.



Keyboard Maestro 10.2: Work Faster with Macros for macOS




KM MIDI Trigger





trigger:MIDI [Keyboard Maestro Wiki]







wiki.keyboardmaestro.com


----------



## gsilbers (May 3, 2022)

timprebble said:


> I use Keyboard Maestro for shortcuts & scripting ProTools. In your example, KM can wait for a window to change... it can also listen for specific MIDI... Combined with a StreamDeck it works like a custom soundflow. The bonus is it also works with any OSX app, but you have to set it up.
> 
> 
> 
> Keyboard Maestro 10.2: Work Faster with Macros for macOS


ohhh... thanks!


----------



## Garlu (May 4, 2022)

gsilbers said:


> very cool video.
> 
> Does soundflow do longer marcros like rendering in realtime then doing something?
> 
> Id like to use it automate sample robot or autosampler in logic to capture a whole synth bank and make exs instruments. This means i have to change patch manually in the synth, then hit record in autosampler, wait, then repeat.. 128 times. (its already an automated process. so its automating this somehow).


I am pretty sure it can be done with Soundflow, as well as Keyboard Maestro. 
- The key will be to have a "wait for UI element" [Sample] to be available, then, 
- copy text for patch name (from a list you might have in google docs/text or similar... 
- trigger a "next numbered" patch change (midi), and then... 
- hit "Sample" inside autosampler. 
- paste text (of the patch name) and hit ok. 

Repeat "x" times. 

It shouldn't be too difficult, I guess! (In soundflow, the UI picker is pretty powerful and recognises the "Sample" button straight away). 
Not sure how the naming convention would be, as I guess there is some type of documentation on the synths manuals which provides a list of the regular patches.


----------

